# Anyone have a 26" bmx frameset for sale?



## Big Moe (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm craving a new 26er. Anyone have something cool? Let me know please. Thanks, Big Moe


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 11, 2021)

Not sure if these cool but have parted out steel frames. 1980s 90s all terrain style Murray Explorer, Columbia mountain sport, Schwinn Impact, etc. Can pm pics if interested.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 12, 2021)

I might be persuaded to sell this one. Pretty HTF if I remember right...has horizontal drops.

I have so many projects, I really don't think I'll get to build this up....

I'm keeping the chrome fork, & the one that goes with it has ripples at the crown...a little bit bent, but goes with it & probably would be able to be bent back.

Puegot Pipeline 26"


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 12, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> I might be persuaded to sell this one. Pretty HTF if I remember right...has horizontal drops.
> 
> I have so many projects, I really don't think I'll get to build this up....
> 
> ...



Here's one built-up...not mine but gives you an idea of a complete...


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 12, 2021)

King Sting Single speed frame and front end , 1,200 plus packing and shipping,never built ,I slipped some parts on it to get a view, I have the original bill of sale , tucked in a book somewhere, it was sold from the harley davidson and schwinn dealership in Memphis Tn.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 14, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> I might be persuaded to sell this one. Pretty HTF if I remember right...has horizontal drops.
> 
> I have so many projects, I really don't think I'll get to build this up....
> 
> ...



How much for it?


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 15, 2021)

I may possibly let my 2012 steel OM Flyer go. I’ll send you a PM Big Moe when I decide.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> How much for it?



PM sent


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 15, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I may possibly let my 2012 steel OM Flyer go. I’ll send you a PM Big Moe when I decide.



Thanks buddy


----------

